# Well, hello there



## makeithappen (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello, all. I'm new to this area.  I actually joined because upon doing some research I inevitably kept winding up here. So here I am.


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth!
That's how a lot of our members appear, (I certainly did!).

We're pretty nosy, so tell us a bit about yourself. What areas of technical theater do you especially enjoy?


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard makeithappen!

Unlike the two of you, I didn't stumble across the site. A friend introduced me to Controlbooth. Thanks 'dip!

Hopefully, you'll find this as useful and as fun a place as the rest of us.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome Makeithappen. Tell us a little more about you... we are a nosy bunch. Where are you in this great big world? What type of tech work do you do? Got a facility website? Let us know how we can help you more. 

Get to know the search function, it's full of great information!


Hey Dip and DUB... do you two sit in that lovely office with the dragon on separate computers all night posting?


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 10, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Dip and DUB... do you two sit in that lovely office with the dragon on separate computers all night posting?



Nope. 

I usually, pack up my computer, go home and then spend all night posting. As for what 'dip does, you'll have to ask her.

Besides, now that the Pageant's over, it's just me and the dragon there.


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope. I sprawl at home with the ancient laptop (mainly weekends, I'm getting busy again). I also sign on during my Digital Photo class (assuming we're not off shooting) because we're covering basics of Adobe Photoshop, and I've taken Graphic Design, and grew up with it, so the teacher lets me opt out of the "draw and label the types of magic wand tools" assignments. I also pop on every once and while to reply to a PM from my phone.
Though that'd be funny...


----------

